# Atlas 6" x 18 Lathe Value



## terry_g (Apr 24, 2021)

Sadly my father had to move to the seniors home at 87 years old. My sister and brother and I are tasked with cleaning out his
home of 33 years. He was a hoarder I can't believe what is in his home and shop and shed. One of the items in his shop 
is a Craftsman Atlas 6" x 18" lathe. The lathe is in really nice condition he bought it used from a co-worker decades ago 
and never really used it. There are a lot of goodies with it. the only thing missing is a 4 jaw chuck. My son would really 
like to take it but has no place to put it. I don't have the space in my shop either and would not use it as I have a lathe already.
I am going to put it up for sale on Kijiji but have no idea what to ask for it. I'm hoping for some help here. 
The lathe is located in Terrace B.C. and machinery does not come up for sale here very often. Anyhow here are some pictures 
of the lathe.


----------



## DPittman (Apr 24, 2021)

Hmnn here is my guess.  I think $1200-$1500 would be good money for it.  The competition for such a lathe would be a Asian mini lathe.  The tooling, stand, accessories and good shape adds value.


----------



## DPittman (Apr 24, 2021)

I see that the lathe is also a babbitt bearing model as opposed to the more modern Timken bearing model.  Personally I wouldn't want to pay more than $1000 tops for it but I'm often surprised at the prices I see people pay.
I see in the photo of the tooling is a brass jaw Jacob's chuck,  those are usually used (almost exclusively) with an armature mica undercutting attachment. If your father had that also that would make the lathe a bit more attractive to some.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 24, 2021)

Those can't be the original apron and tail stock balcrank handwheels?


----------



## francist (Apr 24, 2021)

Hmm, unless I’m missing something I’m pretty sure it’s a Timken bearing lathe. I’m not seeing any cap adjusting bolts on the top, just one Gits oil cup on each side. I have two lathes like this one, an Atlas 618 as well as the Craftsman badged 101.214 — both are Timken machines. Good call on the armature chuck though, those are not real common.






Original handwheels look like they’re in one of the boxes, don’t know why they were taken off. Maybe too small for the user?


----------



## Janger (Apr 24, 2021)

In Calgary I’d say you would easily get $1500. In Terrace I’m not so sure.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 24, 2021)

francist said:


> Original handwheels look like they’re in one of the boxes, don’t know why they were taken off. Maybe too small for the user?



Good catch


----------



## DPittman (Apr 24, 2021)

francist said:


> Hmm, unless I’m missing something I’m pretty sure it’s a Timken bearing lathe. I’m not seeing any cap adjusting bolts on the top, just one Gits oil cup on each side. I have two lathes like this one, an Atlas 618 as well as the Craftsman badged 101.214 — both are Timken machines. Good call on the armature chuck though, those are not real common.
> 
> View attachment 14375
> 
> Original handwheels look like they’re in one of the boxes, don’t know why they were taken off. Maybe too small for the user?


Yes you are correct.  I mistakenly figured the the oil cups were indicating the babbitt bearings.  Careless and quick judgement on my part.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 24, 2021)

What's in the plastic bag in the top left hand corner of the parts image?


----------



## francist (Apr 24, 2021)

Looks like a spare (or replaced) 4-step pulley from the headstock. You can make out the bull gear reasonably well. Maybe a back gear assembly as well, I see a few gear-like items in there but they don’t look like change gears, those are in a separate box.


----------



## terry_g (Apr 25, 2021)

The original hand wheels are in one of the trays. The plastic bag contains a step pulley the back gear 
assembly and a drive gear and a few other parts. The gears are a bit worn  but worn serviceable. 
The gears on the lathe are like new. They must have been replaced recently before my dad purchased the lathe. 
I don't see a mica undercutting attachment.


----------



## trlvn (Apr 25, 2021)

I have an Atlas 618.  I know prices in the west are higher than here in Ontario, but some of the estimates in this thread seem...inflated?  We're talking about a very small, light machine without the convenience of a quick change gear box.

The amount of wear is very important.  The section of the bed just ahead of the chuck and nearest to the operator is the most common spot for wear.  If you drag your fingernail and can feel a ridge that means that metal has been abraded away over the years.  A little wear is no big deal; a lot means that precision work is much more difficult.

There may also be play due to wear in the longitudinal feed, cross feed or compound feed.  Each of these has a Zamak or brass part that is designed to be replaceable--albeit at a cost.  However, the screws can also become worn and will be more difficult and expensive to replace.  

A smart buyer will inspect for these kinds of problems and will want the price to reflect any issues.

Accessories are also a big part of the value.  That 3-jaw looks brand new!  You also have the desirable and rare follow rest.  Nice sturdy-looking stand.  However, the lack of a 4-jaw is a negative.  Also, the old-school lantern tool post is a turn-off for many people (@Dabbler excepted!).  

In Ontario, as presented, it would be a blue moon before that lathe sold for anything approaching $1,000.  Assuming it has very little wear--which is unlikely--I would think the upper end would be maybe $750?  Hope this doesn't burst any bubbles that may have formed.

OTOH, no one has proven Barnum Bailey wrong after all these years!  There are buyers out there with a mitt full of cash that can't wait to toss it in your direction!  With good fortune (pun intended), they could find their way to your door.

Craig


----------



## DPittman (Apr 25, 2021)

trlvn said:


> I have an Atlas 618.  I know prices in the west are higher than here in Ontario, but some of the estimates in this thread seem...inflated?  We're talking about a very small, light machine without the convenience of a quick change gear box.
> 
> The amount of wear is very important.  The section of the bed just ahead of the chuck and nearest to the operator is the most common spot for wear.  If you drag your fingernail and can feel a ridge that means that metal has been abraded away over the years.  A little wear is no big deal; a lot means that precision work is much more difficult.
> 
> ...


It's sounds like folks out east still use some common sense in their machinery purchases.  Unfortunately for buyers out here in the west we have to compete with those market forces (mitts full of cash) that drive prices up where it makes you wonder.


----------



## terry_g (Apr 25, 2021)

In 2009 I bought a new 8 x 32 knee mill and 12 x 36 lathe for about 10% more than what decent condition
used machines were going for.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Apr 25, 2021)

About $800, maybe $900 in Calgary. Maybe if you are lucky you could get a whole $1000 but I doubt it. 

There is little tooling with it, it is old and small and price of a brand new 7x14 or 7x16 mini lathe is just over $1000. Atlas is bottom of the barrel brand so I would put my money on Chinese mini lathe to be far better machine especially in 7x16 category. For a bit more you can get to the 8x lathe. 

Note that I sold a South Bend 13 for $2000 - which is real lathe and few rungs above this one, granted it was used up but still, a 1200 lbs machine and not a mini at all. 

All data for Calgary. I am sure it could go less for in ON.


----------



## terry_g (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm still hoping my son can find a spot for it.


----------

